# EAA - Elvia's Post!



## Professional Muscle Store (Apr 13, 2020)

After reading Elvia's post in our EAAster Special thread yesterday:


			
				Elvia1023 said:
			
		

> Great deal. I love my EAA's and have them all the time. I have tried so many different brands over the years. One product I want to mention because many who are after just EAA's may miss it due to it's name. Check out *Pro Supps HydroBCAA's*. I guess they used the name because "BCAA" is a popular search but the product actually contains all 9 essential aminos and it tastes incredible.*The 25% isn't directly applied so you use the code to get the discount*.



We have decided to offer *25% OFF on ProSupps HydroBCAA* for the rest of the month! Use code *HYDRO* at checkout: *HydroBCAA*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 13, 2020)

I just noticed the 2 flavours in the 90 serving tubs and the price so that obviously makes more sense because it works out much cheaper especially with the 25% discount. $34.22 for 90 servings of great tasting EAA's is fantastic.


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 14, 2020)

I have used quite a few jugs of this stuff, great product, great flavors.


----------



## BulkPowders (Apr 14, 2020)

nice


----------



## Concreteguy (Apr 14, 2020)

This is a great deal! I'm in.


----------



## K1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Guys, any orders for this product while the special is going on will also receive VIP access...Leave your username in the comments section at checkout.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 15, 2020)

astrosfan123 said:
			
		

> and that's a true 90 servings? or do you double the serving to get 6g eaa? either way 45 workouts at 2 scoops a workout for that price is legit.




It's 10g EAA's per scoop which is a good amount. Many formulas have 6-8g so not bad at all. However sure if you are using it intra training for example I would recommend 2 scoops so 20g EAA's. It lists the ingredients as 7g BCAA's and 3g EAA's per serving so it's really just 10g EAA's per scoop. Again that will be a marketing thing as many are unaware and still look out for "BCAA's" and we obviously want them dosed higher than the other essential aminos.


Many would be fine with 1-1.5 scoops intra training but I think the more the better (within reason) when it comes to aminos and intra. I take quite a lot of eaa's so for me it would be 2 scoops intra and for any other time I would do 1.5 scoops. Ideally you want approx 5g leucine pre or intra training and I see it's 2:1:1 in BCAA's so that would mean 1 scoop is 3.5g leucine. So 1.5 scoops would be 5.25g leucine and 2 scoops 7g leucine. As you state even at 2 scoops that price is legit as 45 workouts would last a long time for most people.


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Apr 16, 2020)

*25% OFF on ProSupps HydroBCAA* for the rest of the month! Use code *HYDRO* at checkout: *HydroBCAA*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 17, 2020)

We are all very different but if anyone tries this I am curious how you find the taste. Passion fruit is one of my fav flavours in general and the Pro Supps EAA's were a 10/10 for me. Dragonfruit is weird but tastes great. I recall the texas tea being one of the best I have ever had. I am sure you can't go wrong with any of them but still curious how you get on because I like sweet (fruit) flavours but I know some don't.


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Apr 20, 2020)

We are receiving a good turn out on this Special! Thank you guys!

*25% OFF on ProSupps HydroBCAA* for the rest of the month! Use code *HYDRO* at checkout: *HydroBCAA*

_*All orders for this product receive VIP access! Leave your username in the comments section at checkout._


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Apr 21, 2020)

*25% OFF on ProSupps HydroBCAA* for the rest of the month! Use code *HYDRO* at checkout: *HydroBCAA*

_*All orders for this product receive VIP access! Leave your username in the comments section at checkout._


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Apr 27, 2020)

*THIS SPECIAL IS STILL GOING!!

25% OFF on ProSupps HydroBCAA* for the rest of the month! Use code *HYDRO* at checkout: *HydroBCAA*

_*All orders for this product receive VIP access! Leave your username in the comments section at checkout._


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (May 3, 2020)

We are still running this Special for a while longer!

We have received a good turn out, Thank You for your orders!

Remember to leave your username in the notes section at checkout to receive VIP access!


----------



## AGGRO (May 3, 2020)

I need some aminos so gonna order these now.


----------

